# [INTERNET] Installation Gentoo - connexion (résolu)

## 324874

Bonsoir,

Je ne parviens pas à configurer la connexion réseau sans fil de mon ordinateur portable durant l'installation de Gentoo à partir du liveUSB. 

La connexion automatique du réseau n'a pas fonctionné. J'ai lu la section configuration manuelle du handbook, j'ai fait des recherches sur le web

et malgré mes effort (je suis néophyte) je ne suis pas parvenu à me connecter à l'Internet.

Pourriez-vous m'aider svp ?

Je dispose des informations suivantes :

en entrant la commande suivante : ~ # ipconfig 

j'obtiens :

lo                    no wireless extensions

enp3s0f2          no wireless extensions

L'ordinateur est équipée d'une carte réseau  802.11n Wireless LAN Card. 

PS : La connexion Wi-fi dispose d'une clé de sécurité et il me semble que le protocole est WPA2.Last edited by 324874 on Wed Sep 14, 2016 5:27 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir neoptslap

Fais en root :

```
lspci -v
```

pour chercher le modèle de ton wifi sur ton portable

Et donne toute la rubrique 'Wireless'

802.11n Wireless LAN Card n'est pas suffisant

Je pense que enp3s0f2 est ton interface ethernet

j'ai une interface wlp3s0 avec ifconfig pour un lspci qui indique : 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

Le résultat de ta commande 'ipconfig' indiquerai que le noyau de ta LiveUSB ne prends pas en compte ta carte wifi

Il te faut savoir quel est son modèle de carte wifi avant tout, si tu veux vraiment obtenir l'accès wifi à partir d'une liveUsb - ce que je ne connais pas

Le commutateur wifi de ton portable est bien positionné sur ON ?Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 324874

Merci pour ton aide, 

je lance la commande [lspci -v] mais je ne trouve pas de rubrique "Wireless".

[/code]

----------

## pti-rem

Le commutateur wifi de ton portable est bien positionné sur ON ? il faudra peut-être redémarrer si OFF

Donne la marque et le modèle du portable

----------

## 324874

Mon portable est un ASUS et le modèle est  X301A.

La rubrique Network controller indique : Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe.

Je voyant wifi de ma LiveBox est allumé. Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le commutateur.

----------

## pti-rem

 *neoptslap wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le commutateur.

 

C'est un petit interrupteur sur le portable lui même qui permet de couper le wifi

 *Quote:*   

> La rubrique Network controller indique : Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe.

 

Donc ta carte wifi de ton portable est bien reconnue par le noyau de la liveUsb

Essaie en root :

```
iwconfig
```

----------

## 324874

Le voyant wifi de mon portable est éteint.

----------

## 324874

La commande 

```
iwconfig
```

 indique :

```

lo            no wireless extensions

enp3s0f2           non wireless extensions

```

[/code]

----------

## pti-rem

 *neoptslap wrote:*   

> Le voyant wifi de mon portable est éteint.

 

Trouve, regarde et vérifie attentivement le commutateur avec une lampe au besoin le petit commutateur avec les inscriptions équivalentes à ON/OFF ; redémarre si c'était à off

Certains portables peuvent ne pas avoir de commutateur, c'est possible.

Mais c'est curieux parce que tu vois ton contrôleur wifi : Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCI

Je regarde les infos à propos de ta carte wifi ; et à propos, elle est indiquée où cette référence ? tu dis : La rubrique Network controller ; c'est propre à la live ?

----------

## 324874

Le manuel du portable indique seulement cela :

Antenne radio (f2) : modèles avec module sans fil uniquement : Active et désactive

la fonction réseau sans fil ou Bluetooth (sur certains modèle), avec affichage à l'écran.

Lorsque le réseau sans fil ou Bluetooth est activé, les indicateurs WiFi correspondants

s'allument. Des modifications logicielles sous Windows sont nécessaires pour activer 

les fonctions Bluetooth ou réseau sans fil.

----------

## pti-rem

Donc tu tapes :

touche Fn maintenue et F2 une fois

et le voyant wifi doit s'allumer

après revérifie le ifconfig et le iwconfig

et si ça n'a pas changé : redémarre

----------

## 324874

La première référence à la carte réseau (802.1n Wireless Card) est indiquée par le système d'exploitation Windows 7 

(j'ai pris les références avant de booter sur la clé USB).

La deuxième référence (Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/R PCIe) est propre à la Live.

----------

## pti-rem

Fn + F2 doit suffire

----------

## 324874

Je relance le portable ? J’appuie sur la touche marche/arrêt ?

(ou alors je me déconnecte du mode Live ? --> je ne sais pas quitter le mode Live).

----------

## pti-rem

```
shutdown -r now
```

----------

## pti-rem

neoptslap, as-tu le voyant wifi d'allumé ?

----------

## 324874

J'ai lançé la commande 

```
shutdown -r now
```

 et le portable a mis fin aux processus d'installation.

Mais il a relancer rapidement, je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir toutes les options et

il a rebooté sur la clé USB. La combinaison de touche Fn+f2 active le BIOS lors du démarrage.

Le voyant wifi est toujours éteint. 

Je dois actuellement sélectionner le noyau.

----------

## 324874

Je me suis trompé. Pour entrer dans le BIOS il faut activer la touche f2 au démarrage et non pas Fn+f2.

Est-ce que je dois quitter le LiveUSB et relancer le portable ?

----------

## 324874

Le Handbook indique :

"si votre réseau sans fil est configuré avec du WPA ou du WPA2, vous devrez utiliser wpa_supplicant. 

Pour plus d'informations sur la configuration des réseaux sans fil sous Gentoo Linux, référez-vous au chapitre sur les réseaux sans fil du Manuel."

Je ne sais pas si c'est une piste mais cela dépasse mes compétences.

----------

## pti-rem

1) voyant wifi allumé ? oui ou non

si oui :

```
iwconfig
```

si non

Allumer le voyant wifi avec Fn + F2

et :

```
iwconfig
```

Tu te mélange dans tes propos, F2 = Bios Setup au boot ; Fn + F2 = Bascule Wifi n'importe quand

Il n'y a AUCUN besoin de rentrer dans le Bios Setup !

Relis le fil depuis le début ; je me pause là

À demain probablement

----------

## 324874

J'ai bloqué la console. Plus rien ne réponds. J'ai appuyé sur les touches Ctrl+s lors du chargement des modules.

Le système est planté.

----------

## 324874

Merci pour ton aide.

Je pense que j'enverrai un autre post demain.

----------

## pti-rem

tu maintiens le bouton d'arrêt du portable plus de 4 secondes : il va faire un OFF Brutal

Comme t'es en live, tu ne risque quasiment rien

----------

## 324874

Bonjour,

je viens de relancer l'installation de Gentoo à partir du LiveUSB.

Rappel : mon problème est le suivant --> je n'arrive pas à me connecter au réseau sans fil de mon portable (ASUS X301A).

Ma carte réseau est 802.11n Wireless Card. 

L'écran de boot indique ceci au démarrage :

```
 

* Starting DHCP Client Daemon ...                           [ok]

* start-stop-daemon:   /sbin/dhcpcd is already running 

* Failed to start dhcpcd                                    [!!]

* ERROR: dhcpcd failed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as dhcpcd would not start

* Starting local                                            [ok]

```

La commande iwconfig indique : 

```
 

lo               no wireless extensions

enp3ss0f2        no wireless extensions

```

Le voyant WiFi de mon portable est éteint et je n'arrive activer la WiFi (combinaison Fn+f2) en mode Live. Cependant, la combinaison de touche semble avoir une 

influence car après avoir quitter le mode Live pour lancer Windows 7 je constate que la WiFi est désactivée.

La connexion sans fil est sécurisée (WPA2-Personnel). A ce propos le Handbook signale :

 *Quote:*   

>   si votre réseau sans fil est configuré avec du WPA ou du WPA2, vous devrez utiliser wpa_supplicant. Pour plus d'informations sur la configuration des réseaux sans fil sous Gentoo Linux, référez-vous au chapitre sur les réseaux sans fil du Manuel. 

 

Je pense qu'il faut donc utiliser 

```
wpa_supplicant
```

 pour configurer le réseau. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider dans la procédure ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour neoptslap

Le message concernant dhcp n'est pas important.

Il te faut avoir ton voyant wifi allumé pour pourvoir avoir une interface dans le résultat de la commande iwconfig

Tant que tu n'as pas cette nouvelle interface, ce n'est pas la peine d'aborder wpa_supplicant

Mais tu as raison, nous aurons besoin de wpa_supplicant ensuite

Permets-moi une question : Pourquoi souhaites-tu installer le wifi à partir d'une usb live Gentoo ?

Ton portable est conséquent puisqu'il dispose d'une interface ethernet. Et tu as une box aussi qui dois avoir de l'ethernet de disponible ?

Je n'ai pas encore regardé les specs de ton portable.

Toutefois, ton voyant wifi peut s'allumer et s'éteindre - avec Fn F2 - sous w7 ?

Et en le laissant allumé depuis w7 et en amorçant la live, il reste éteint ?

Et refuse de s'allumer sous live usb avec Fn F2 ?

Si j'ai bien compris.

L'indication "Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/R PCIe" indique une reconnaissance - ou plutôt une lecture -  de ce matériel, mais pas forcément sa prise en charge ...

Si le noyau de la live n'est pas prévu pour, c'est le module rt5390sta qui le permet

J'ai cru lire que cette carte était problématique, mais j'ai vite regardé

essaie un tout bête :

```
# modprobe rt5390sta
```

Pour voir ...

Et donne aussi les références exactes de ta live et aussi des informations matérielles sur ta machine et les modules avec

```
$ lsmod
```

Pour connaitre les modules chargés

```
# lspci
```

Lister le matériel PCI reconnu

----------

## 324874

Ma box dispose d'une connexion ethernet. J'installe Gentoo pour la première fois, donc je dois utiliser la LiveUSB

pour configurer la connexion réseau. Je pensais qu'il fallait une connexion avec fil pour utiliser la connexion ethernet ?

```

~ # modprobe rt5390sta

modprobe: FATAL: module rt5390sta not found

```

Est-ce que je dois copier à la main toutes les informations qu'affiche la commande "lsmod" ?

Les références exactes de la live ? la liveUSB ?

----------

## 324874

Est-ce qu'il n'est pas dangereux de donner toutes ces indications ? Ces indications peuvent-elles être 

utilisées par les pirates informatiques ?

J'ai lu dans un article que donner des indications sur le type de matériel facilitait le piratage.

P.S : les informations sont très détaillées !

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> pour configurer la connexion réseau. Je pensais qu'il fallait une connexion avec fil pour utiliser la connexion ethernet ? 

 

Non, pas du tout. Je dirai même que je configure mon interface wifi après avoir installé Gentoo par l'interface ethernet

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce que je dois copier à la main toutes les informations qu'affiche la commande "lsmod" ?

 

Non plus, je pensai que tu avais la possibilité de copier / coller

N'y pense plus, ce n'est pas important

 *Quote:*   

> J'installe Gentoo pour la première fois, donc je dois utiliser la LiveUSB

 

Non : Il te sera plus facile de graver une image ISO correspondant à ton architecture et de connecter ton portable en ethernet filaire à ta box

Pour débuter, je te conseille le lien en français pour ton architecture (amd64) : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Si tu sais lire l'anglais, l'équivalent mais un peu plus à jour : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Je te conseille d'avoir si possible un autre ordinateur à côté pour suivre les étapes de la documentation et aussi pour pouvoir venir poster ici en même temps

 *Quote:*   

> Est-ce qu'il n'est pas dangereux de donner toutes ces indications ? Ces indications peuvent-elles être
> 
> utilisées par les pirates informatiques ?

 

La communauté ici bienveillante donnera rapidement une mise en garde ou un avertissement si des informations de nature sensible venaient à être demandées ou postées

La sortie de la commande lsmod ne comporte pas de risque tel que tu les décrits, d'autant plus pour une simple première installation de base

Elle ne comporte rien de personnel ou de confidentiel, juste des informations sur les modules qui sont actuellement chargés

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loadable_Kernel_ModuleLast edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 27, 2014 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 324874

Merci pti-rem.

Je ne peux pas booter l'ordinateur avec un CD ou un DVD car le portable n'a pas d'unité de CD/DVD.

Le Handbook indique que l'architecture de mon microprocesseur (Intel Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @2.30 GHz) est x86

et idem sur Wikipédia http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_%28microarchitecture%29.

J'ai survolé le Handbook (x86) sans trop approfondir.

Je vais aussi consulter les forums pour essayer de trouver une solution.

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Le Handbook indique que l'architecture de mon microprocesseur (Intel Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @2.30 GHz) est x86 

 

Au temps pour moi  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne peux pas booter l'ordinateur avec un CD ou un DVD car le portable n'a pas d'unité de CD/DVD. 

 

Dans ce cas là, c'est plus embêtant ... à moins d'avoir une unité externe en usb par exemple

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je te conseille d'utiliser System Rescue CD, qui est beaucoup plus fonctionnel que le Live CD de Gentoo, et qui en outre te permettra d'avoir un interface graphique avec navigateur internet : très pratique pour lire le manuel ou surfer pendant l'installation.

----------

## 324874

Bonsoir,

j'essaye d'installer Gentoo avec System Rescue CD dès que possible.

Merci, pour ton conseil, XavierMiller.

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

J'use et abuse de cette distribution basée sur Gentoo, j'ai toujours une clef USB SystemRescueCD en poche  :Cool: 

----------

## 324874

La clé USB System Rescue CD est pratique et facile d'utilisation. 

Ma connexion réseau est maintenant fonctionnel !

P.S : L'architecture de mon microprocesseur l'Intel Core i3 -2350 M est en réalité x86_64

indication de la commande 

```
uname -m
```

Les références à l'architecture du microprocesseur, celle du Handbook ("x86 ... = Intel Core " et "x86_64 ... = Pentium Core i3") et celle de Wikipédia

(http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_%28microarchitecture%29)  m'ont induis en erreur.

Merci pour vos conseils et votre aide.

----------

